# Longboat Key bridges/piers?



## Tacklepoor

Am headed that way for 3 day conference..... any ideas on where to go close by LBK Resort?

Thank you!

Dave:fishing:


----------



## CraigG

There are several decent spots that you can fish from shore close to Long Boat Key.

One of the better ones is on the S side of Long Boat Pass (N end of LBK) W side of the highway. You can park at first road S of the bridge and then walk N on the beach to the Pass. Up close to the bridge there's a great eddy that forms on an incoming tide. That's a good spot.

An even better spot is on the North end of Anna Maria Key. Fish the NW corner of the island (Bean Point); either the beach side for Whiting, Pomps, etc. or the Passage key inlet side. With a decent cast, you can reach 35' deep water and are liable to catch anything. Passage key inlet is one of the 3 deep water channels into Tampa Bay. Also on the Bay side of Anna Maria Key, you have 2 piers, one that you have to pay for just E of Bean Point. Further E is Anna Maria City Pier (free). Either one is good and both have bait shops.

You can also fish the S end of Long Boat Key by parking on the W side of the highway just before the New Pass bridge. There is a fishing walk way that goies under the bridge. I've never fished there so don't know how it is, but have seen lots of people fish there.

Good luck.


----------



## rhorm

I fish the Anna Maria piers on occasion. A little cold now but, there are usually snook under the rod n reel pier @ night. They are very reluctant to bite this time of year but, I got a tip this weekend from a fella @ the pier here in Tampa. He says that if you get a pinfish and crush it so it's barely alive and toss it in front of them you might get lucky. Anything you fish really you need to work SLOOOOWW. Other than that there should be sheepshead,black drum,trout and maybe some redfish. Good luck!


----------



## dogma

was just there about 3 weeks ago !!! rent a boat !!! you can rent them from robbies in islamorada for 130$ for 4 hrs i didnt catch a damn thing standing on the shore and you cant cast net bait unless your on a boat out in the flats 

just my opinion


----------

